# EK43 Volumetric Doser



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

Interesting for EK owners?

http://sprudgewire.com/five-elephant-made-a-volumetric-ek43-grinder-doser/

http://www.fiveelephant.com/collections/shop/products/volumetric-coffee-bean-doser-with-ek43-mount


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

@Terranova made one ages ago?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

€390.00?? Pass on that.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

I don't own one but I though efforts at the other end would be more preferable .


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

That's what Versalab developed years ago, I always wondered how precise it is and whether it gets stuck with various sized beans.

T.


----------

